# Anybody have the INSTA 412 CAP PRESS?



## lilsuz (Oct 16, 2007)

HI Everyone!

I purchased a used Insta (Model #412) Cap Heat Seal Press and need parts for it. I've contacted Insta and haven't heard back from them yet. This morning, I've emailed a few of their Dealers and hopefully will hear something from one of them, or Insta themselves.

The parts I need are as follows:

Parts needed for INSTA 412 Manual Cap Press:
- Teflon bank or blanket
- Small Lower platen measuring 3.25"x 6.75"
- Instruction Booklet

Hopefully somebody is familiar with this press. It seems to work fine, just fired it up lastnight. The highest mark for the heat control says 450 degrees, but I used a laser heat gun on it and took a reading and after turning heat control knob to highest temp, the laser gun tells me the press only goes to the 420's (degree) range. This will work for what I need it for, but it is running a bit cooler than the dial says.

Thanks ahead for any help or advice you can give on the parts that I need.
This forum has been a great help so far!
-Sue


----------



## lilsuz (Oct 16, 2007)

FYI

I found a very knowledgeable Sales person nearby in Washington State.

David is the person I spoke with. The Company sells Insta heat presses and they are lucky enough to have David, who is very customer service oriented and had many years of experience with this particular brand. I would highly recommend this Company and David!

JOTO PAPER INC.
1125 FIR AVE
BLAINE WA 98230 USA
WWW.JOTOPAPER.COM
1-800-565-5686

I'm posting this information in hopes that it will help someone else. I should also mention that shortly after speaking with David, I did get a call from Insta (Service Dept) and they emailed me pages from the manual with specs. Very helpful!!!!

-Sue


----------



## eselzer (Apr 17, 2008)

I have an Insta Moodel 412 transfer machine that has been hardly used. Please let me know if you would be interested in buying it or if you have found the parts for yours.
Thanks.


----------



## eselzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Do you still need the parts?
I have the parts so please let me know..
Thanks.
Elena


----------



## fv1000deals (Jul 12, 2008)

Now it's my turn to ask.. Do you still have the parts?? How many plattens do you have? & how much do you want for them?

thanks!

ferdie


----------



## palodemango (Aug 10, 2017)

Dear Friend,


I was looking in the world wide web, because I bought one of this Cap Press (Insta 412) in blue. Hope that you have the Instructions that Insta send you??? I really need this information, pecause I need a plate and some parts.


Best regards

Dario


----------

